# Is Breakfree CLP the same as M-Pro 7 Gun Oil LPX?



## asm (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to clean and lube my guns with Breakfree CLP and just recently switched to M-Pro 7 Gun Oil LPX.

Does anyone know if they meant to be used the same way? Any differences I should be aware?


----------

